# Mite phase



## Waterrat (Aug 15, 2016)

Wokka, a couple of your grand kids. 
They will be 2 years next month.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 15, 2016)

If I said the words "show off" and "jealous" I think I'd be speaking for nearly everyone on here! Are you still working on developing the mite phase or do you have a newer project we all will be admiring in the not too distant future?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 15, 2016)

I will sell my kidneys, liver and 1st, 2nd and 3rd born for one of these..


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 15, 2016)

Keep your body parts, and don't be jealous guys, it's only a hobby! lol I am not working on anything, just letting my snakes do what snakes do ... once a year. Sometimes they turn up a magic. It will take another two years before these two (and their siblings) will reproduce .... I may be dead by then. 

cheers
Michael


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 15, 2016)

Probably an unanswerable question but..... Out of all the GTPs you've had since day one, have you ever had a favorite? (If so, why?)


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 16, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Probably an unanswerable question but..... Out of all the GTPs you've had since day one, have you ever had a favorite? (If so, why?)



Definitely the Aussie natives because I know a bit about their biology and ecology, have seen them in the wild and kept them for 10 years (that's not counting collecting and keeping them in the eighties). The mite phase look nice but they have no provenance, no data, no history they're just good looking, so it's just a side line for me. For that reason I am not too exited about any of the exotic GTPs.

cheers
Michael


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 16, 2016)

Waterrat said:


> Keep your body parts, and don't be jealous guys, it's only a hobby! lol I am not working on anything, just letting my snakes do what snakes do ... once a year. Sometimes they turn up a magic. It will take another two years before these two (and their siblings) will reproduce .... I may be dead by then.
> 
> cheers
> Michael



Can I use someone else's body parts then?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 10, 2016)

The transformation is starting on one but no signs on the other... more and better picys to come (I've been slack)

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## SKYWLKR (Dec 27, 2016)

Christmas Day surprise!


----------



## SKYWLKR (Dec 28, 2016)

What a difference 2 days make!

(PS: Contrary to the thread title, these are not "mite phase" but since they are still GTPs, and I have commented in this thread already, I wanted to share my enthusiasm somehow!)


----------

